# Man, Tebow is stinking it up!



## GAranger1403 (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm pulling for the dude but man he looks terrible! Holding the football to long, when he does let it rip he is missing receivers badly, I mean very badly! Come on man!


----------



## GAranger1403 (Oct 23, 2011)

Just missed a wide open TE by 20 yards???


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 23, 2011)

Tim Tebow is NOT a legitimate NFL QB. 

He has LESS THAN 50yds. with 5:00 mins. to go in the 4th quarter against the staunch D of my vaunted Miami Dolphins. 

The one day I needed Tebow to win a game, (I want A. Luck) him and all his 2009 gators celebrating friends are getting their butts kicked. 


By the 0-5 DOLPHINS!!! C'mon man!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


>



Dude, that was FUNNY!!


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 23, 2011)

Tebow looks good......



When Miami goes into the prevent. 


Tie ball game. C'mon Teblow, bring me Andrew Luck!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 23, 2011)

Will people finally stop clamoring for Tebow and acting like Denver has an obligation to start him after this game?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 23, 2011)

I would like to see him succeed! That way we could get more advertisement on the Browning Slayer pajamas he wears!

In all reality, he is a great kid and I hope he does well in the NFL.. We need more Pro athletes on the field like him and not ones that go to jail, shoot themselves in the leg or just stay in trouble.. I'm pulling for the kid!


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 23, 2011)

Thank You Denver defense!!!!


Suck for Luck is in full effect


----------



## GAranger1403 (Oct 23, 2011)

I spoke to soon I guess!!! Little Timmy got it done.


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 23, 2011)

GAranger1403 said:


> I spoke to soon I guess!!! Little Timmy got it done.



Miami going the prevent defense with 4mins to go and the Denver defense had a small bit to do with it.

Don't let the light from Tearblow's holy light get in your eyes and affect seeing the truth....


----------



## wildcats (Oct 23, 2011)

if only he was  a dope head, dog killing, thug then maybe more would root for him.....never has a pro athlete had so many WANT him to fail.  absolutely laughable


----------



## Bullpup969 (Oct 23, 2011)

Miami needs a qb more than any team I have ever seen! No offense tj.


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 23, 2011)

wildcats said:


> if only he was  a dope head, dog killing, thug then maybe more would root for him.....never has a pro athlete had so many WANT him to fail.  absolutely laughable



For me it's simply a Cane vs. Gator thing. Nothing else. Not personal at all. If I met him on the street I would shake his hand and give him credit for being an incredible athlete and a credit to his university...unfortunately for me that university is Florida. 

I take pride in the fact that it was a former Hurricane that generated and recovered the Dolphin fumble leading to the Denver win and that Tebow actually had NEGATIVE yards in OT.


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 23, 2011)

Bullpup969 said:


> Miami needs a qb more than any team I have ever seen! No offense tj.



None taken. Hence the reason I was actually rooting for Tebow to win today. I want the Dolphins to lose every game thus getting the 1st overal pick. 


Of course the dolphins would probably pick a DLineman.

Job hazard of being a Dolphins fan.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Oct 23, 2011)

good job Tebow, once a winner always a winner.


----------



## sandhillmike (Oct 23, 2011)

wildcats said:


> if only he was  a dope head, dog killing, thug then maybe more would root for him.....never has a pro athlete had so many WANT him to fail.  absolutely laughable



It really seems that way, no matter what he does, it will never be good enough for some people. Way to go today, Tim. When it mattered you got it done.

BTW: I have been a Dolphin fan from day 1 of the franchise, today was the first time I ever rooted for the opposition.


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 23, 2011)

sandhillmike said:


> BTW: I have been a Dolphin fan from day 1 of the franchise, today was the first time I ever rooted for the opposition.



Good to know we were rooting for the same team for once.


----------



## ACguy (Oct 23, 2011)

wildcats said:


> if only he was  a dope head, dog killing, thug then maybe more would root for him.....never has a pro athlete had so many WANT him to fail.  absolutely laughable



That's because he is a winner , was great in college and seems to be great guy. A lot of people can't stand winners . Alot of the same people who bad mouth him will bad mouth Saban , Meyer and Belichick .


----------



## gacowboy (Oct 23, 2011)

Tebow is a tough kid and got the W, that's what's important.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 23, 2011)

He's a winner?  LOL.  Yeah that's why people are sick of hearing about him.  You know when people say "he's a winner" about NFL qbs, they say it because they are looking for something positive to say about them and can't think of much.  Saying that an NFL qb is "a winner" is like saying that a girl has a great personality.  It's code for something else and the something else aint good.


----------



## biggdogg (Oct 23, 2011)

i hate to say it, but it's gonna take a whole lot more than luck (pun intended) for the fins to be any good. the owner is more interested in how many times he can change the name of the stadium and how many "celebrities" he can talk into buying a stake in the "team". i've been a dolphins fan since the late 70's and i've can't remember ever seeing a more inept group of "football players".


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 23, 2011)

ACguy said:


> That's because he is a winner , was great in college and seems to be great guy. A lot of people can't stand winners . Alot of the same people who bad mouth him will bad mouth Saban , Meyer and Belichick .



I'll always bad mouth Meyer, Saban and Tebow... Just my college nature... How many folks bad mouthed Herschel, Barry, Bo, Thurman and even David Green...

As far as the NFL goes I would love to see the kid do GREAT! I was torn today when I was watching Calvin and Stafford vs the Coons!


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 24, 2011)

Do what you do Tebow...   


Though it was ugly..  It was a W


----------



## grunt0331 (Oct 24, 2011)

Anybody know what Merrill Hoge's deal is with Tebow.  That guy wouldn't say anything good about the kid of he went 30 for 30 for 450 yards and 6 TDs.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Oct 24, 2011)

grunt0331 said:


> Anybody know what Merrill Hoge's deal is with Tebow.



some people are just ****** nozzles.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 24, 2011)

grunt0331 said:


> Anybody know what Merrill Hoge's deal is with Tebow.  That guy wouldn't say anything good about the kid of he went 30 for 30 for 450 yards and 6 TDs.



he doesn't buy into the hype and could care less what tebow did in college.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 24, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> he doesn't buy into the hype and could care less what tebow did in college.



This.

It's so odd that people who love Tebow think that if you don't praise him every three seconds that you have some sort of personal axe to grind against him.

I didn't like him when he was at Florida because he was at Florida.  Now that he isn't, I have no problem with him at all.

But just because the people who love him want to try and spin it as if he is a really good pro qb and I don't buy into it based on what I see, it has nothing to do with being mean or being against anybody.

David Greene was a very good college qb.  He stunk as a pro.  No big deal.


----------



## grunt0331 (Oct 24, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> he doesn't buy into the hype and could care less what tebow did in college.



I don't think Tebow will be an all world QB in the pros either, but man this guy is over the top with it.  It just seems personal every time he is on TV.   I don't recall Merril being an NFL great.  Serviceable player maybe, but  not great.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 24, 2011)

grunt0331 said:


> I don't think Tebow will be an all world QB in the pros either, but man this guy is over the top with it.  It just seems personal every time he is on TV.   I don't recall Merril being an NFL great.  Serviceable player maybe, but  not great.



merril get's paid to comment on these topics.  and as for him being serviceable and not great, fair enough, but he was a 10th round pick (overall 261).  he averaged 3.8 ypc (3,139 yds rushing) and 21 td's on the ground.  also averaged 8.4 yards per reception (2,133 yds receiving) and another 13 tds.

he was a guy that probably wasn't expected to get drafted and did pretty well, where he sees tebow as someone who was drafted way too high and doesn't think he will live up to it.  

the more people bring up tebow's name, the more it is going to get commented on.  it isn't like these guys are talking about the falcons vs lions game and hoge breaks off on a rant about tebow.  when the broncos are being discussed,  tebow is going to be brought up and commented on.  simple as that.


----------



## Destin Gator (Oct 24, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> Tim Tebow is NOT a legitimate NFL QB.
> 
> He has LESS THAN 50yds. with 5:00 mins. to go in the 4th quarter against the staunch D of my vaunted Miami Dolphins.
> The one day I needed Tebow to win a game, (I want A. Luck) him and all his 2009 gators celebrating friends are getting their butts kicked.
> ...




Hey TJ,

You ever heard that saying....when the pressure is on great players get it on!

You keep saying you want A. Luck.....but if a full back and or tightend can beat your team while playing QB, you have way more problems than needing a QB






South GA Dawg said:


> Will people finally stop clamoring for Tebow and acting like Denver has an obligation to start him after this game?



WOW,

You and I think so much alike! I am going to start telling all the Denver, Fla and Tebow fans how wrong they are about him and his ability to play QB!

Tebow fans are so much like UGA fans......

They both think their team and or player is way better than  they are! Tebow fans think he is a NFL QB (what a joke) and UGA fans actually think their players are 5 star kids with coach's holding them back!

Since we think so much alike why dont you start telling your fellow fans how wrong they are about their 5 star players and it is NOT the coach's fault you guys have only won 2 SEC titles in the last 20 years or so!

Even though Tebow has won NCs ....Heisman trophy.... maxwell awards..MVP in SEC Title games....MVP in BCS Title game it might be easier for me to prove to his fans that he is not any good VS you getting your Fans to actually believe they dont have the best players in the nation.

GL this weekend







tjl1388 said:


> Miami going the prevent defense with 4mins to go and the Denver defense had a small bit to do with it.
> Don't let the light from Tearblow's holy light get in your eyes and affect seeing the truth....



I agree....  but which defensive player had a 111 QB rating in the 4th Quarter with 2 touchdowns and when the ENTIRE game was on the line ...what was the linebacker's name that got the 2 point conversion?



tjl1388 said:


> For me it's simply a Cane vs. Gator thing. Nothing else. Not personal at all. If I met him on the street I would shake his hand and give him credit for being an incredible athlete and a credit to his university...unfortunately for me that university is Florida.
> 
> I take pride in the fact that it was a former Hurricane that generated and recovered the Dolphin fumble leading to the Denver win and that Tebow actually had NEGATIVE yards in OT.



For the life of me I cant figure out why Coach Fox even let Tebow take the field in OT!



tjl1388 said:


> None taken. Hence the reason I was actually rooting for Tebow to win today. I want the Dolphins to lose every game thus getting the 1st overal pick.
> 
> 
> Of course the dolphins would probably pick a DLineman.
> ...



LOL....right! You have JOKES



South GA Dawg said:


> He's a winner?  LOL.  Yeah that's why people are sick of hearing about him.  You know when people say "he's a winner" about NFL qbs, they say it because they are looking for something positive to say about them and can't think of much.  Saying that an NFL qb is "a winner" is like saying that a girl has a great personality.  It's code for something else and the something else aint good.



Your right AGAIN!

If Tebow went to the fair and bought some tickets to throw the ball through the rings for prizes, he probably could not throw one ball through them 

HOWEVA

He would probably go home with all the stuffed animals!



rex upshaw said:


> he doesn't buy into the hype and could care less what tebow did in college.



Your right, he should not base his opinion on any peformance's and ALL the achievments Tebow obtained in college!



South GA Dawg said:


> This.
> 
> It's so odd that people who love Tebow think that if you don't praise him every three seconds that you have some sort of personal axe to grind against him.I didn't like him when he was at Florida because he was at Florida.  Now that he isn't, I have no problem with him at all.
> 
> ...



I find it odd that you cant say anything good about him without all the HATERS getting so emotional about Tebow and the person that said it!

What kills me about people who hate the idea about him being a QB.. always say how bad he is and should be a TE or FB......but Tebow prob beat their favorite college team and what does that say about how good their team is when a Fullback playing QB can beat them



rex upshaw said:


> merril get's paid to comment on these topics.  and as for him being serviceable and not great, fair enough, but he was a 10th round pick (overall 261).  he averaged 3.8 ypc (3,139 yds rushing) and 21 td's on the ground.  also averaged 8.4 yards per reception (2,133 yds receiving) and another 13 tds.
> 
> he was a guy that probably wasn't expected to get drafted and did pretty well, where he sees tebow as someone who was drafted way too high and doesn't think he will live up to it.
> 
> the more people bring up tebow's name, the more it is going to get commented on.  it isn't like these guys are talking about the falcons vs lions game and hoge breaks off on a rant about tebow.  when the broncos are being discussed,  tebow is going to be brought up and commented on.  simple as that.



So with those stats it qualifies him to be an expert on judging talent?

The guy actually gets upset and his demeanor changes when Tebow's name is brought up!

Good Luck this weekend


----------



## Destin Gator (Oct 24, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> Tim Tebow is NOT a legitimate NFL QB.
> 
> He has LESS THAN 50yds. with 5:00 mins. to go in the 4th quarter against the staunch D of my vaunted Miami Dolphins.
> The one day I needed Tebow to win a game, (I want A. Luck) him and all his 2009 gators celebrating friends are getting their butts kicked.
> ...




Hey TJ,

You ever heard that saying....when the pressure is on great players get it on!

You keep saying you want A. Luck.....but if a full back and or tightend can beat your team while playing QB, you have way more problems than needing a QB






South GA Dawg said:


> Will people finally stop clamoring for Tebow and acting like Denver has an obligation to start him after this game?



WOW,

You and I think so much alike! I am going to start telling all the Denver, Fla and Tebow fans how wrong they are about him and his ability to play QB!

Tebow fans are so much like UGA fans......

They both think their team and or player is way better than  they are! Tebow fans think he is a NFL QB (what a joke) and UGA fans actually think their players are 5 star kids with coach's holding them back!

Since we think so much alike why dont you start telling your fellow fans how wrong they are about their 5 star players and it is NOT the coach's fault you guys have only won 2 SEC titles in the last 20 years or so!

Even though Tebow has won NCs ....Heisman trophy.... maxwell awards..MVP in SEC Title games....MVP in BCS Title game it might be easier for me to prove to his fans that he is not any good VS you getting your Fans to actually believe they dont have the best players in the nation.

GL this weekend







tjl1388 said:


> Miami going the prevent defense with 4mins to go and the Denver defense had a small bit to do with it.
> Don't let the light from Tearblow's holy light get in your eyes and affect seeing the truth....



I agree....  but which defensive player had a 111 QB rating in the 4th Quarter with 2 touchdowns and when the ENTIRE game was on the line ...what was the linebacker's name that got the 2 point conversion?



tjl1388 said:


> For me it's simply a Cane vs. Gator thing. Nothing else. Not personal at all. If I met him on the street I would shake his hand and give him credit for being an incredible athlete and a credit to his university...unfortunately for me that university is Florida.
> 
> I take pride in the fact that it was a former Hurricane that generated and recovered the Dolphin fumble leading to the Denver win and that Tebow actually had NEGATIVE yards in OT.



For the life of me I cant figure out why Coach Fox even let Tebow take the field in OT!



tjl1388 said:


> None taken. Hence the reason I was actually rooting for Tebow to win today. I want the Dolphins to lose every game thus getting the 1st overal pick.
> 
> 
> Of course the dolphins would probably pick a DLineman.
> ...



LOL....right! You have JOKES



South GA Dawg said:


> He's a winner?  LOL.  Yeah that's why people are sick of hearing about him.  You know when people say "he's a winner" about NFL qbs, they say it because they are looking for something positive to say about them and can't think of much.  Saying that an NFL qb is "a winner" is like saying that a girl has a great personality.  It's code for something else and the something else aint good.



Your right AGAIN!

If Tebow went to the fair and bought some tickets to throw the ball through the rings for prizes, he probably could not throw one ball through them 

HOWEVA

He would probably go home with all the stuffed animals!



rex upshaw said:


> he doesn't buy into the hype and could care less what tebow did in college.



Your right, he should not base his opinion on any peformance's and ALL the achievments Tebow obtained in college!



South GA Dawg said:


> This.
> 
> It's so odd that people who love Tebow think that if you don't praise him every three seconds that you have some sort of personal axe to grind against him.I didn't like him when he was at Florida because he was at Florida.  Now that he isn't, I have no problem with him at all.
> 
> ...



I find it odd that you cant say anything good about him without all the HATERS getting so emotional about Tebow and the person that said it!

What kills me about people who hate the idea about him being a QB.. always say how bad he is and should be a TE or FB......but Tebow prob beat their favorite college team and what does that say about how good their team is when a Fullback playing QB can beat them



rex upshaw said:


> merril get's paid to comment on these topics.  and as for him being serviceable and not great, fair enough, but he was a 10th round pick (overall 261).  he averaged 3.8 ypc (3,139 yds rushing) and 21 td's on the ground.  also averaged 8.4 yards per reception (2,133 yds receiving) and another 13 tds.
> 
> he was a guy that probably wasn't expected to get drafted and did pretty well, where he sees tebow as someone who was drafted way too high and doesn't think he will live up to it.
> 
> the more people bring up tebow's name, the more it is going to get commented on.  it isn't like these guys are talking about the falcons vs lions game and hoge breaks off on a rant about tebow.  when the broncos are being discussed,  tebow is going to be brought up and commented on.  simple as that.



So with those stats it qualifies him to be an expert on judging talent?

The guy actually gets upset and his demeanor changes when Tebow's name is brought up!

Good Luck this weekend


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 24, 2011)

Wow.  Somebody is just a tad sensitive when it comes to the subject of Tim Tebow.

Funny how liberal you are with the use of the word "hate".  We are just a bit emotional when it comes to this topic are we?

All this sounds really familiar.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 24, 2011)

LOL.  Looks like he's gone.

Wanna get proside to blow his own cover, just have the audacity to not praise Tim Tebow and "ALL his achievements."  LOL.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 24, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> LOL.  Looks like he's gone.
> 
> Wanna get proside to blow his own cover, just have the audacity to not praise Tim Tebow and "ALL his achievements."  LOL.



  where is the jean short pic of the buck mount and the trash can?


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 24, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> where is the jean short pic of the buck mount and the trash can?



That dude needs some medicine.  I mean look at that post.

All anybody did was say that Tebow isn't much of a pro qb and it got him to do all that.

I bet old proside has been about to explode this entire time.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 24, 2011)

Destin Gator said:


> The guy actually gets upset and his demeanor changes when Tebow's name is brought up!



remind you of anyone?


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 24, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> remind you of anyone?


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 24, 2011)

Trollin', trollin, trollin,
Though his brain is swollen,
Hatin' dogs and blowin', Proside.
When tebow and meyer gather,
He'll be clad in leather,
Wishin' a gal was by his side.
Things he's sorely missin',
Are Tebow's love, and kissin',
Will be waiting in heaven for Proside. 

Move him out, head 'em up,
Head 'em up, move him on.
Move him out, head 'em up:
Proside.
Cut him out, ride 'em in,
Ride 'em in, cut him out,
Cut him out, ride 'em in:
Proside!
Hah! Hah! 

Movin', movin', movin',
Mods he is eludin',
Hatin' dogs and movin', Proside.
Don't try to understand him,
Just rope an' throw an' BAN HIM.
Soon we'll be living high and wide.
His heart's calculatin',
Tebow will be waitin':
Waitin', yes waitin' with lots of pride.
Move him out, head 'em up,
Head 'em up, move him on.
Move him out, head 'em up:
Proside.
Cut him out, ride 'em in,
Ride 'em in, cut him out,
Cut him out, ride 'em in:
Proside!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 24, 2011)

I think the both of them are back!


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 24, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> I think the both of them are back!



You'll know soon.  They'll be all over it on facebook.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Oct 24, 2011)

Good stuff there SGD. I had forgotten about ole proside!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 24, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> You'll know soon.  They'll be all over it on facebook.


It already has been....


----------



## Destin Gator (Oct 24, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> That dude needs some medicine.  I mean look at that post.
> 
> All anybody did was say that Tebow isn't much of a pro qb and it got him to do all that.
> 
> I bet old proside has been about to explode this entire time.



WOW,

1st you accuse me of being a guy named sport in a private message, now this guy proside or are they same?

You can think what you want about Tim Tebow. I have yet to tell you to go knit or tell another member he acts like a girl because they did not like how your  coach acted after a game. Let me get this right.... you can say whatever you want or imply what you want... but when somebody jokes back or cuts up with you... you go ballistic! Come on man it is just a sports forum, we cant all possibly have the same opinion of teams and players? 

BTW, was it the lack of 5 star players comment that got you upset? Geez..... relax man just doing the Steve Spurrier impersonation! In all reality I think UGA has a very good team and will beat us this weekend!

I have treated you with respect and fairness. In my previous post, was just trying to have fun with you....after all it is FLA vs UGA week. Whoever sport is or proside is I am not him. 

Good Luck this weekend


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 24, 2011)

Destin Gator said:


> WOW,
> 
> 1st you accuse me of being a guy named sport in a private message, now this guy proside or are they same?
> 
> ...



_I'm_ upset?  Oh ok.

Psycho.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 24, 2011)

GAranger1403 said:


> Good stuff there SGD. I had forgotten about ole proside!



Exactly.  That's what's got his jorts in a bunch.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 24, 2011)

Destin Gator said:


> WOW,
> 
> 1st you accuse me of being a guy named sport in a private message, now this guy proside or are they same?
> 
> ...



1.  If that's the case, please explain that manefesto of yours above.

2.  Show me where I've "gone balistic."


----------



## paddlin samurai (Oct 24, 2011)

I like to see some of u haters go into the Denver Broncos locker room and share your expert knowledge about Tebow.  Ask them what so good about the guy and what a winner really means- maybe they can decifer the code.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 24, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> I like to see some of u haters go into the Denver Broncos locker room and share your expert knowledge about Tebow.  Ask them what so good about the guy and what a winner really means- maybe they can decifer the code.



Haters.

As opposed to devotees?


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 24, 2011)

If some "random" person wants to call Tebow a great QB after watching even half of that game I can't say anything that is going to get that "random" person off Tebows jock. 

If beating arguably the WORST TEAM IN THE NFL somehow makes him a legitimate NFL QB then I guess I just need to quit watching football because I obviously have no idea what I'm talking about.....as do all the talking heads that agree 110% with me. 

Denver had more Sacks than completions with 5:00 mins to go in the 4th. 

Tebow had LESS THAN 50yds. in 3 and a half quarters of football against one of the worst defenses in the league until said defense switched to the prevent defense. 

To further prove my point, when above WORST DEFENSE IN THE LEAGUE switched back to standard D in OT the "great one" had NEGATIVE yards....as in..he went BACKWARDS!!!  How hard is it to understand?   Tebow did not win that game.   If not for a running game and a half way decent D Tebow loses that game. 

If you (Destin "Proside" Gator) don't want to believe me that I was rooting for him then good for you, I frankly could care less.


----------



## chadair (Oct 24, 2011)

this entire thread keeps goin by guys who don't LIKE Tebow, and "are tired of hearin about Tebow"


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 24, 2011)

chadair said:


> this entire thread keeps goin by guys who don't LIKE Tebow, and "are tired of hearin about Tebow"



I like Tebow plenty. I think he is an incredible person and an incredible athlete...a regular model of society. He is simply not an NFL QB. 

Like David Green, Ken Dorsey' etc. Before him, he is one of the greatest college QB's ever. He's just not good enough for the pro game.


----------



## sandhillmike (Oct 24, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> I like Tebow plenty. I think he is an incredible person and an incredible athlete...a regular model of society. He is simply not an NFL QB.
> 
> Like David Green, Ken Dorsey' etc. Before him, he is one of the greatest college QB's ever. He's just not good enough for the pro game.



Maybe, maybe not. But the bigger question is why does everyone harp on his shortcomings, and seemingly wish him to fail? None of these other guys ever had to deal with the abuse that Tebow is subjected to. It makes no sense.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 24, 2011)

sandhillmike said:


> Maybe, maybe not. But the bigger question is why does everyone harp on his shortcomings, and seemingly wish him to fail? None of these other guys ever had to deal with the abuse that Tebow is subjected to. It makes no sense.



Those other guys were not drafted in the first round, way before any other team had them pegged.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 24, 2011)

sandhillmike said:


> Maybe, maybe not. But the bigger question is why does everyone harp on his shortcomings, and seemingly wish him to fail? None of these other guys ever had to deal with the abuse that Tebow is subjected to. It makes no sense.



1.  Only Florida fans feel this way.  You guys are too emotional about it because you want him to succeed so badly.

2.   You don't know what everybody's life has been like on here and don't know anything about their background.  Tebow has been questioned and second guessed about his ability to succeed in the NFL.  Let's not confuse that with "abuse" or act as if it is something awful.  On the continuum of what is awful that is waaaaay down on the list.  It's hard to drum up much sympathy for man who has made that much money before he is 30.


----------



## ACguy (Oct 24, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> I like to see some of u haters go into the Denver Broncos locker room and share your expert knowledge about Tebow.  Ask them what so good about the guy and what a winner really means- maybe they can decifer the code.



jealousy . His stats are not that bad. I don't think anyone is even saying he is a good NFL QB. just that he should get his chance as the starter. Maybe he will struggle or maybe he will be a winner in the NFL too and then all these haters will have to find something else to complain about.


----------



## Destin Gator (Oct 25, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> 1.  If that's the case, please explain that manefesto of yours above.
> 
> 2.  Show me where I've "gone balistic."




Breathe Dawg...just Breathe, you ok?

Look at how many post you have in this thread and how emotional you are acting! I notice you act like this on any post that someone may disagree's with you and or quote you with disagreement!

My "manifesto" as you call it was responses to your many post and a few others. I did not realize Tebow was such a sore subject with you. Lets talk about something different that does not get you so upset........... How about Steve Spurrier and his coaching record against UGA? What ever it is lets try to keep your blood pressure down, I bet its hard to type while your jumpig up and down with anger!

Have a good one this weekend and good luck! 

BTW, you coming down to J'ville this weekend if so Private message me and we can hook up to have a drink!



tjl1388 said:


> If some "random" person wants to call Tebow a great QB after watching even half of that game I can't say anything that is going to get that "random" person off Tebows jock.
> 
> If beating arguably the WORST TEAM IN THE NFL somehow makes him a legitimate NFL QB then I guess I just need to quit watching football because I obviously have no idea what I'm talking about.....as do all the talking heads that agree 110% with me.
> 
> ...



I actually did not watch the game, was out fishing! Just saw the highlights! ...You keep talking about the 1st 3 qrts..you do realize a a football game is 4 Qters?  You realize that right?

About overtime.....You want to talk about 3 qters of play and overtime but you act like the 2 tochdowns and the 2 point conversion never happened in the last 3 minutes!

Really, its no big deal! If you guys act like this about Tim Tebow now, it must have been really hard on you here when he was in college!

Dont understand the proside comment from you, but I am thinking he did not agree with you about football!

Have a good one, and congrats on your miami hurricane win this past weekend!


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 25, 2011)

insert charlie batch for tim tebow and nobody would be saying a w is a w.  nobody would be acting like the guy did anything other than beat the worst team in the nfl.  but, since it's tebow, people want to act like he did something that no other qb could have accomplished and that is just silly.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 25, 2011)

I like Tebow.  Always have.    He is a great guy.   I just cant help but to pull for him.   Regardless of how bad he looks out there on the field, he just keeps going.   And finds a way  to win.

Will he be successful as a QB in the NFL?  Dont know yet.  But I will not doubt him and cant wait to watch the show..


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 25, 2011)

Destin Gator said:


> Breathe Dawg...just Breathe, you ok?
> 
> Look at how many post you have in this thread and how emotional you are acting! I notice you act like this on any post that someone may disagree's with you and or quote you with disagreement!
> 
> ...



Pot meet kettle.

It's not, but it clearly is for you.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 25, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> insert charlie batch for tim tebow and nobody would be saying a w is a w.  nobody would be acting like the guy did anything other than beat the worst team in the nfl.  but, since it's tebow, people want to act like he did something that no other qb could have accomplished and that is just silly.



yeah but we are supposedly emotional.

These Tebow lovers are a trip.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 25, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> insert charlie batch for tim tebow and nobody would be saying a w is a w.  nobody would be acting like the guy did anything other than beat the worst team in the nfl.  but, since it's tebow, people want to act like he did something that no other qb could have accomplished and that is just silly.




I do somewhat agree with you but on the other hand, no matter what he does, others will try to discredit it.  

It works both ways.    Unfortunately, we usually  only see things one way.    The way we want too.


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 25, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> I do somewhat agree with you but on the other hand, no matter what he does, others will try to discredit it.
> 
> It works both ways.    Unfortunately, we usually  only see things one way.    The way we want too.



I will give him his due credit when I see real QB play out of him.

I wish him the best but just in my opinion he doesn't have the accuracy to be an NFL QB.  A sub 50% completion rate doesn't get it done in the NFL....and it's not like some of the throws were close.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 25, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> I will give him his due credit when I see real QB play out of him.
> 
> I wish him the best but just in my opinion he doesn't have the accuracy to be an NFL QB.  A sub 50% completion rate doesn't get it done in the NFL....and it's not like some of the throws were close.



as someone else said after the game, intangibles will only take you so far...


----------



## ACguy (Oct 25, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> insert charlie batch for tim tebow and nobody would be saying a w is a w.  nobody would be acting like the guy did anything other than beat the worst team in the nfl.  but, since it's tebow, people want to act like he did something that no other qb could have accomplished and that is just silly.



Who is acting like Tebow did something no other QB could do ? You haters are so upset that he is getting a chance to play that you all have to try and put him down.


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 25, 2011)

ACguy said:


> Who is acting like Tebow did something no other QB could do ? You haters are so upset that he is getting a chance to play that you all have to try and put him down.



I could care less if he plays or not. Like I have stated here before. I make a TON of money when I shoot games that Tebow plays in. 

As far as his play....I don't need any reason to put it down...he is bad enough at it that he doesn't need my help.


----------



## Buck (Oct 25, 2011)

ACguy said:


> Who is acting like Tebow did something no other QB could do ? You haters are so upset that he is getting a chance to play that you all have to try and put him down.



Figured you would have moved on to the Brantley crush by now?


----------



## chadair (Oct 25, 2011)

Buck said:


> Figured you would have moved on to the Brantley crush by now?



I have!!


----------



## Buck (Oct 25, 2011)

chadair said:


> I have!!



And I don't blame you one little bit, either...   

What is it, 17 gator wins out of the last 19, or something like that?


----------



## chadair (Oct 25, 2011)

Buck said:


> And I don't blame you one little bit, either...
> 
> What is it, 17 gator wins out of the last 19, or something like that?



18 outta 21


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 25, 2011)

chadair said:


> 18 outta 21



At least it's not 21 out of 21!!


----------



## chadair (Oct 25, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> At least it's not 21 out of 21!!



hopefully they r workin on that now!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 25, 2011)

proside seems to have chosen hiding in the weeds for a bit.


----------



## Destin Gator (Oct 25, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> I will give him his due credit when I see real QB play out of him.
> 
> I wish him the best but just in my opinion he doesn't have the accuracy to be an NFL QB.  A sub 50% completion rate doesn't get it done in the NFL....and it's not like some of the throws were close.



ok..... so your saying now M. Stafford cant cut it in the NFL?
He was 15 for 32 against a defense that is famous for giving up 300+yards per game! He was so bad he could only hit C.Johnson 5 times who was covered by the smallest CB in the league! When the game was on the line he could not complete his 4th down pass!

I think M. Stafford is good but by your standards he cant cut it in the NFL! Is there no such thing as a player having a bad game?  How about Tony Romo? Look how many times he has played good in the 1st 3 Qters to look like a fool in the 4th Qter! How many ball games has he lost because of his bad play? M. Vick has only completed 50 percent of his passes this year in the games Philly has won! 

Ok now Denver beat Miami...bad team right? Well, @ least they won....they did not lose to an inferior team. You know what? Lets stop talking Tebow and talk about some famous losses of teams that were heavily favored to beat their opposition!

Miami Hurricane loss to a weak Maryland team when Frank Reich QB'd Maryland to the biggest comback in NCAA history when they outscored the hurricanes 42 -9 in the 2nd half!

Miami Loss to Bama for the NC when they were heavily favored to beat the Tide!

Even worse... the hurricane loss to the ohio State University for the NC title and OSU was not supposed to be on the same field with Miami talent wise!

Point is this.....if all those Great Miami teams with all that talent can lose to inferior teams ..... the Broncos with minimum talent @ least won their game they were favored to win!

TJ take it easy, look forward to your well thought out response!


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 25, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> proside seems to have chosen hiding in the weeds for a bit.



He bleeds denim.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 25, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> He bleeds denim.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 25, 2011)

Destin Gator said:


> ok..... so your saying now M. Stafford cant cut it in the NFL?
> He was 15 for 32 against a defense that is famous for giving up 300+yards per game! He was so bad he could only hit C.Johnson 5 times who was covered by the smallest CB in the league! When the game was on the line he could not complete his 4th down pass!
> 
> I think M. Stafford is good but by your standards he cant cut it in the NFL! Is there no such thing as a player having a bad game?  How about Tony Romo? Look how many times he has played good in the 1st 3 Qters to look like a fool in the 4th Qter! How many ball games has he lost because of his bad play? M. Vick has only completed 50 percent of his passes this year in the games Philly has won!
> ...


----------



## Destin Gator (Oct 25, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


>



I see how you operate, when someone does not agree with you... you call them names....refer to them as being girls or doing girly things! In my case you are trying to disguise your lack of ability to debate or discuss issues by accusing me of being crazy or being another member.

I come here  to relax and talk about sports in  an adult fashion. You want to talk football or any other sport I will be glad to, but all the name calling and enuendo's from you needs to end! Grow up and act like a man! When talking about a subject you should back up your opinions with facts and stats..not the name calling and attempts to embarrass fellow members!

This short clip from the Godfather reminds me of your crying and whining!


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 25, 2011)

Destin Gator said:


> I see how you operate, when someone does not agree with you... you call them names....refer to them as being girls or doing girly things! In my case you are trying to disguise your lack of ability to debate or discuss issues by accusing me of being crazy or being another member.
> 
> I come here  to relax and talk about sports in  an adult fashion. You want to talk football or any other sport I will be glad to, but all the name calling and enuendo's from you needs to end! Grow up and act like a man! When talking about a subject you should back up your opinions with facts and stats..not the name calling and attempts to embarrass fellow members!
> 
> This short clip from the Godfather reminds me of your behavior!





That's clever proside.  I found a clip that reminds me a lot of you and kevina. 

Tell kevina I said howdy.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 26, 2011)

Buck said:


> Figured you would have moved on to the Brantley crush by now?



I'm all for CRUSHING Brantley this weekend..


----------



## Destin Gator (Oct 26, 2011)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'm all for CRUSHING Brantley this weekend..



I think he has been CRUSHED enough this year!


----------



## Destin Gator (Oct 26, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> I like Tebow plenty. I think he is an incredible person and an incredible athlete...a regular model of society. He is simply not an NFL QB.
> 
> Like David Green, Ken Dorsey' etc. Before him, he is one of the greatest college QB's ever. He's just not good enough for the pro game.



Good Morn TJ,

I watched the replay of the Miami VS Denver game and I have to say you are right about Tim's peformance. He looked bad and was lucky to get away with a win. If it would have been any other team they would have lost.

I got to thinking about.... just because he is a great person should or could that help him @ least be a decent QB in the NFL!

It also made me think about Coach Mark Richt and the criticism that he takes. He too has proven to be a great person and a fine christian but has been talked about not being a great coach!

Anyway I hope Tim and Coach Richt succeed because they live their life the right way. It would be nice to see great people make it espically with so many people rooting against them!

One good thing about this thread, after this sunday everybody can start criticising Tim again. I for one am going to root for him, I wont be mad to see him do good!

Take it easy TJ and maybe your Miami ...now NFL stars can make it 148 in a row this weekend!


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 26, 2011)

Destin Gator said:


> ok..... so your saying now M. Stafford cant cut it in the NFL?
> He was 15 for 32 against a defense that is famous for giving up 300+yards per game! He was so bad he could only hit C.Johnson 5 times who was covered by the smallest CB in the league! When the game was on the line he could not complete his 4th down pass!
> 
> I think M. Stafford is good but by your standards he cant cut it in the NFL! Is there no such thing as a player having a bad game?  How about Tony Romo? Look how many times he has played good in the 1st 3 Qters to look like a fool in the 4th Qter! How many ball games has he lost because of his bad play? M. Vick has only completed 50 percent of his passes this year in the games Philly has won!
> ...



I promise I have no problem taking it easy...it's easy to do when you right. 

Besides, ole foes like you aren't worth getting upset about and frankly it's been pretty boring around here without you. I had to pick my own fight last week on some unsuspecting Ga. Southern fan.  It was a hoot.

If you truly think that I was speaking of Tim Tebow's accuracy in one game then I can't help you.  There is a VERY big difference in having a bad game and having a bad ARM.  Did you see some of Tebows misses this year and last?  He doesn't miss recievers by inches or feet.....he misses them by YARDS.

Why do I care that the Broncos won? I want the Dolphins to lose every game....EVERY    SINGLE    ONE!!!!   They are pathetic and their useless excuse for a Cowboy retread of a coach deserve to SUFFER through an 0-16 season.

If you want to talk about great comebacks I prefer this one....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pf3k_4Obv7g


----------



## sandhillmike (Oct 26, 2011)

I think the one thing that has been lost in this thread is the skills of Kyle Orton. If he had been leading the team and found himself down 15-0 with 4 minutes left, could he have turned it around and led the Broncos to victory. I doubt it. Looking at Denver's options, they are starting their best chance at QB with Tebow. That is not to say he is all world or anything, just the best option Denver has, and as sloppy as it was for 55 minutes, he pulled a W out of thin air. Orton?, no chance he could have.


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 26, 2011)

sandhillmike said:


> I think the one thing that has been lost in this thread is the skills of Kyle Orton. If he had been leading the team and found himself down 15-0 with 4 minutes left, could he have turned it around and led the Broncos to victory. I doubt it. Looking at Denver's options, they are starting their best chance at QB with Tebow. That is not to say he is all world or anything, just the best option Denver has, and as sloppy as it was for 55 minutes, he pulled a W out of thin air. Orton?, no chance he could have.



I agree 100%  I do think the system and OLine that Denver has fits Tebow better than Orton.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Oct 26, 2011)

Having a relative who plays QB in the NFL and who was never highly regarded coming out of high school or college but still found a way to stick in pro ball, its not all about talent or physical skills.  Alot of what Tebow has cannot be measured by modern technology but its having the ability to get a group of guys to believe in you and to believe in one common goal- to win.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 26, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> Alot of what Tebow has cannot be measured by modern technology but its having the ability to get a group of guys to believe in you and to believe in one common goal- to win.



they already made a movie with a similar plot, it's called rudy.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 26, 2011)

sandhillmike said:


> TI think the one thing that has been lost in this thread is the skills of Kyle Orton. If he had been leading the team and found himself down 15-0 with 4 minutes left, could he have turned it around and led the Broncos to victory. I doubt it. Looking at Denver's options, they are starting their best chance at QB with Tebow.hat is not to say he is all world or anything, just the best option Denver has, and as sloppy as it was for 55 minutes, he pulled a W out of thin air. Orton?, no chance he could have.



Very good point.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Oct 26, 2011)

Not Siegfried and Roy! Careful there SGD, LOL!


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 26, 2011)

GAranger1403 said:


> Not Siegfried and Roy! Careful there SGD, LOL!


----------



## ACguy (Oct 26, 2011)

sandhillmike said:


> I think the one thing that has been lost in this thread is the skills of Kyle Orton. If he had been leading the team and found himself down 15-0 with 4 minutes left, could he have turned it around and led the Broncos to victory. I doubt it. Looking at Denver's options, they are starting their best chance at QB with Tebow. That is not to say he is all world or anything, just the best option Denver has, and as sloppy as it was for 55 minutes, he pulled a W out of thin air. Orton?, no chance he could have.



That's because everyone wants to bash Tebow. Denver doesn't have any stars on offense or a great OL to help the QB. Maybe if the RB that was a first round pick from 3 years ago could run the ball better then the QB then maybe the team could win more games.


----------



## Destin Gator (Oct 26, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> :



Hey Dawg will you be bringing your 2 friends with you to the tail gate in J'Ville if so let me know and I will get them some wine coolers. What about you....wine cooler or lite beer ?


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 26, 2011)

Destin Gator said:


> Hey Dawg will you be bringing your 2 friends with you to the tail gate in J'Ville if so let me know and I will get them some wine coolers. What about you....wine cooler or lite beer ?



Nice try old man.


----------



## Destin Gator (Oct 26, 2011)

One of my favorite Tebow cant do statements....... Tim wont be able to run over Defensive players in the Pro's! Watch him TRUCK the LB during a run for a 1st down!

BTW he has more rushing TD's than anyother QB since coming in the League!

I know the highlights are going to irritate the haters..... but the music in it is going to kill ya!

Enjoy !


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 26, 2011)

What I do think is unfair is how some people try to portray Timmy Teabags as simply a power runner and downplay his speed.  Look at him pick them up and put them down when Scott Farkus hard talks him.  That is speed.  I'm sure his devotees won't like this.  Oh how proside loves his Timmy so.


----------



## Destin Gator (Oct 26, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> What I do think is unfair is how some people try to portray Timmy Teabags as simply a power runner and downplay his speed.  Look at him pick them up and put them down when Scott Farkus hard talks him.  That is speed.  I'm sure his devotees won't like this.  Oh how proside loves his Timmy so.



Video kind of goofy, but I get it and I guess its funny if you are into those videos!

Hey, i have received numerous private messages today explaining to me about you and your proside infatuation! One member told me that evey new person that  joins and gets in any tiif with you..... you start screaming the name proside until they get Banned from this site! I asked how you got away with the name calling, enuendo's,  and badgering of other members. People claim your best friend works for the site and protects you and thats how you get away with it. Man, I hope that aint true.

My name is Chason...sports forum Name Destin Gator! You ever in Destin, I take you out fishing! You come to J'ville this weekend we drink and cook out together! If you want to keep acting like this and the site lets you... i just wont bother to respond to the non sense! Its time to move on and get back to what we are here to do....TALK SPORTS!


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 27, 2011)

Destin Gator said:


> Video kind of goofy, but I get it and I guess its funny if you are into those videos!
> 
> Hey, i have received numerous private messages today explaining to me about you and your proside infatuation! One member told me that evey new person that  joins and gets in any tiif with you..... you start screaming the name proside until they get Banned from this site! I asked how you got away with the name calling, enuendo's,  and badgering of other members. People claim your best friend works for the site and protects you and thats how you get away with it. Man, I hope that aint true.
> 
> My name is Chason...sports forum Name Destin Gator! You ever in Destin, I take you out fishing! You come to J'ville this weekend we drink and cook out together! If you want to keep acting like this and the site lets you... i just wont bother to respond to the non sense! Its time to move on and get back to what we are here to do....TALK SPORTS!



Whatever proside.  Time for your fiber isn't it gramps?


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 27, 2011)

I don't care who he is but he argues well like Proside so as far as I'm concerned let him stay.

Nobody fun around here to play with anymore.

Most like my budder Slayer just run away and hide after you show them out.


----------



## ACguy (Oct 27, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> I don't care who he is but he argues well like Proside so as far as I'm concerned let him stay.
> 
> Nobody fun around here to play with anymore.
> 
> Most like my budder Slayer just run away and hide after you show them out.




How many NFL teams have worse talent around their QB's then Denver ?


----------



## Destin Gator (Oct 28, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> I don't care who he is but he argues well like Proside so as far as I'm concerned let him stay.
> Nobody fun around here to play with anymore.
> 
> Most like my budder Slayer just run away and hide after you show them out.



TJ,

That statement is not going to get you my BUD LIGHT!

HOWEVA

It might get you some WINE coolers...all depending on if certain invited guest show up to the tail gate or not!


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 28, 2011)

ACguy said:


> How many NFL teams have worse talent around their QB's then Denver ?




St. Louis and DEFINATELY Miami.

Miami is the worst team in the league and it's not even close.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 28, 2011)

Destin Gator said:


> TJ,
> 
> That statement is not going to get you my BUD LIGHT!
> 
> ...



Joe Cox was a great leader.

Tim Teabags is a little girl.

UGA's players are so good.


----------



## Buck (Oct 30, 2011)

Destin Gator said:


> Hey, i have received numerous private messages today explaining to me about you and your proside infatuation! One member told me that evey new person that  joins and gets in any tiif with you..... you start screaming the name proside until they get Banned from this site! I asked how you got away with the name calling, enuendo's,  and badgering of other members. People claim your best friend works for the site and protects you and thats how you get away with it. Man, I hope that aint true.
> 
> My name is Chason...sports forum Name Destin Gator! You ever in Destin, I take you out fishing! You come to J'ville this weekend we drink and cook out together! If you want to keep acting like this and the site lets you... i just wont bother to respond to the non sense! Its time to move on and get back to what we are here to do....TALK SPORTS!



Nice try Jim!!!    Maybe next time someone will believe the Chason line...


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 30, 2011)

Buck said:


> Nice try Jim!!!    Maybe next time someone will believe the Chason line...



That guy needs a hobby.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 30, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> That guy needs a hobby.



Does knitting jorts not count?


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 30, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> Does knitting jorts not count?



I

guess

so.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 30, 2011)

Looks like proside has been banned again.  Jeez it is just sad.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 30, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Looks like proside has been banned again.  Jeez it is just sad.



Pathetic.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 30, 2011)

Buck said:


> Nice try Jim!!!    Maybe next time someone will believe the Chason line...



and he was so careful not to use emoticons after every sentence this time. Did love those exclamation points though.


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 30, 2011)

I swear you guys feel threatened. Sound like a bunch of ladies on a front porch. 

I didn't mind him and all.  Somebody decent to argue with.


Oh yeah...and just so we stay on topic. 

Tebow is 4-13 with 37yds. at the half. 

Ummm....yeah...he's an NFL QB.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 30, 2011)

Tj- with 8:35 left in the 4th and the score being 45-3, tebow was 11-29, with an int. I think orton could do better.


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 30, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> Tj- with 8:35 left in the 4th and the score being 45-3, tebow was 11-29, with an int. I think orton could do better.



And he's thrown 2tds.....to bad one of them was a pick six. .

He is literally one of the worst QB's I've ever watched in the modern era of the NFL.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 30, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> I swear you guys feel threatened. Sound like a bunch of ladies on a front porch.
> 
> I didn't mind him and all.  Somebody decent to argue with


I agree we've had some real characters over the years, and some of them i do miss. The banned members under new names and the mod squad checking them out is fun to watch.


----------

